# Spotting a few weeks after miscarriage? Help



## mommyof5

So I miscarried about 3 and a half weeks ago. And about 3 days ago I got a gush of cervical mucus, that was brown (like old blood) I just assumed I had too rough of sex, but it has happened every day since then, I even bleed in the morning. It is super light, and the red blood only seems to be in the morning, then the old blood a few times a day. I took a HPT and it was negative, and I was tracking my ovulation with OPK's for a week and did not get a surge at all. Anyone else have this? I know its not a period.


----------



## marylion

hi,
yes, I did get something like this. I miscarried 4 weeks ago & have gotten cervical mucus mixed with brown blood, then spotting. I haven't gotten red blood yet, though. 
It is a good sign that you are testing (-), probably means it is not your body trying to flush retained tissue.
maybe it is just the lead up to AF? 

good luck & take care xx


----------



## mommyof5

marylion said:


> hi,
> yes, I did get something like this. I miscarried 4 weeks ago & have gotten cervical mucus mixed with brown blood, then spotting. I haven't gotten red blood yet, though.
> It is a good sign that you are testing (-), probably means it is not your body trying to flush retained tissue.
> maybe it is just the lead up to AF?
> 
> good luck & take care xx

Ya my levels were down to zero a few weeks ago so I know it isnt that. I have been having this spotting for almost a week now. Hm..... Well let me know what yours turns out to be :thumbup:


----------



## Ame

Hi, 
Sorry for both your losses. I miscarried in October and it happened to me as well. My DR told me it was my body getting rid of everything and as long as I didn't get a fever or have any other signs of infection then it was fine. A week or so later I got my period. I was also testing and never got a surge. Hope that helps.


----------



## mommyof5

Ame said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for both your losses. I miscarried in October and it happened to me as well. My DR told me it was my body getting rid of everything and as long as I didn't get a fever or have any other signs of infection then it was fine. A week or so later I got my period. I was also testing and never got a surge. Hope that helps.

That does thank you. When did your spotting start (how soon after bleeding from the miscarriage stopped) and when did it end?


----------



## Ame

It was about a week after and it was on and off for a couple weeks. It hasn't happened since my period. My period after the miscarriage was really bad I had horrible cramps for days before my period came and it was really heavy. My DR just assured me that the body is amazing and generally does what it needs to. I have had no problems since my period and this month I had a surge. Good luck TTC I know it can be devestating sometimes.


----------



## marylion

well, I'm still having the spotting. It is always like it is mixed with CM, not just blood alone. I know I'm not ovulating yet because I just got my BFN this morning.
I think it is just the dregs of the miscarriage :(


----------



## mommyof5

marylion said:


> well, I'm still having the spotting. It is always like it is mixed with CM, not just blood alone. I know I'm not ovulating yet because I just got my BFN this morning.
> I think it is just the dregs of the miscarriage :(

That is exactly how mine is, its always with CM, and a lot of CM. I have not had any yet today, but it is really frustrating. I just want this crap to be done with so I can move on.


----------



## marylion

I know exactly what you are saying! I keep thinking things will finally taper off and then...they don't!


----------



## Krissy27

I miscarried exactly 3 1/2 weeks ago too. Last night I started cramping and today I started spotting. I only noticed it when I went to the bathroom for the most part but one of the times I did bleed for a tiny bit after I urinated in the morning and it stopped. I'm wearing a liner and it is never reaches it. It also hurt when I would pee so I thought it could be an infection from too much rough sex but I'm not sure why I would be slightly cramping. Normally when I have my period I have severe cramping. 

I did cramp and I had implantation bleeding when I became pregnant. My implantation bleeding was different, it was more pink and with cervical mucous. I've read implantation bleeding can also be brown. Unfortunately mine is more red like a period now. 

I rarely ovulate but when I do I feel ovulation pain and I think I ovulated 2 weeks after my d&C which normally I don't ovulate for at least 3 weeks or more after my period. 

It is hard to tell if it is a period or not since normally I would not get it so soon. I'm confused too. Maybe AF is going to come early for me since everything is off track, unfortunately my partner just told me he doesn't want to try for at least 2 years now which is difficult since I have PCOS and struggle with infertility so I was really hoping to conceive. 

I wish you the best of luck!!! Keep me updated on what happens!


----------



## mommyof5

Let me know what your spotting turns out to be Krissy


----------



## mommyof5

Well I got my answer to the spotting. Once it stopped, a few days later I ovulated.


----------



## Krissy27

I didn't see your previous post, sorry :( Congrats on ovulating!!! What was the outcome? Or are you hinting at something!?!? I don't want to assume : ) 
I still don't have an answer. I took a pregnancy test last Monday and it was positive but very faint, so wednesday I had a follow up appointment and she took a blood test. Today they called and said my HCG was 15 so we are thinking my body is taking its sweet time going to zero. She is going to test again next week and see if my levels go up or down to know for sure to find out if it is due to an old pregnancy or new one. I was having all the early pregnancy symptoms again last week but I think my body and hormones are just messing with me. I thought I ovulated 2 weeks after but my ovaries must be out of whack again. Hopefully I will ovulate soon!


----------



## mommyof5

I got either an evap or a faint line on FRER. I really wont know for a few more days.


----------

